# Εκδόσεις Περισκόπιο: Καταδύσεις και αναδύσεις σε θολά νερά



## rogne (Apr 17, 2011)

*Εκδόσεις Περισκόπιο: Καταδύσεις και αναδύσεις σε θολά νερά​*
Τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο, οι *εκδόσεις Περισκόπιο*, εταιρεία με σημαντικό μερίδιο αγοράς και μακρόχρονη παράδοση στον χώρο του ειδικού Τύπου, ανακοίνωσαν στην ιστοσελίδα τους την αναστολή της εκδοτικής τους δραστηριότητας. Μέσα σε λίγες ημέρες, μαθεύτηκε και τι ακριβώς σήμαινε αυτό για εμάς (που ομολογουμένως δεν ανήκουμε στο «ειδικό» κοινό των στρατιωτικών περιοδικών, της πολεμικής γραμματείας και της «εναλλακτικής» ιστοριογραφίας): *15 εσωτερικοί εργαζόμενοι απολύθηκαν χωρίς αποζημίωση και απροσδιόριστος αριθμός «εξωτερικών συνεργατών», μεταφραστών και επιμελητών-διορθωτών, έμειναν απλήρωτοι, χωρίς να έχουν καμιά ενημέρωση από την εξαφανισμένη διεύθυνση του εκδοτικού οίκου σχετικά με την εξόφλησή τους*. Άκαρπες απέβησαν και οι δικές μας προσπάθειες εκείνη την περίοδο να έρθουμε σε επαφή με τους υπεύθυνους της εταιρείας: τα πολυτελή γραφεία τους στη Δάφνη παρέμεναν κλειστά και στα τηλέφωνα δεν απαντούσε κανείς…

Πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες, ωστόσο, το πρώην _Περισκόπιο _φάνηκε να βγαίνει από τη …σιγή ασυρμάτου και να αναδύεται *υπό την εμπορική επωνυμία Γνώμων Εκδοτική*, η οποία άρχισε να εκδίδει ξανά τον τίτλο-ναυαρχίδα του _Περισκοπίου_, το περιοδικό _Στρατιωτική Ιστορ_ία. Τα γραφεία της νέας εταιρείας (Ηλία Ηλιού & Λέσβου 14, μετρό «Αγ. Ιωάννης», Δάφνη) απέχουν λίγα μόλις μέτρα από την έδρα της παλιάς, και, μολονότι ως εκδότης της _Γνώμων _φέρεται άλλος άνθρωπος, ο κ. Βασίλειος Στράτος, διαπιστώσαμε χωρίς κόπο (και χωρίς ιδιαίτερη έκπληξη) ότι το γενικό πρόσταγμα ανήκει και τώρα στον πάλαι ποτέ εκδότη του _Περισκοπίου_, τον κ. *Σταύρο Πανέλη*.

Η υπόθεση άρχισε μεμιάς να ξεκαθαρίζει: η _Περισκόπιο Α.Ε._ κατά τα φαινόμενα υπάχθηκε ήδη, ή σχεδιάζει να υπαχθεί, σε κάποιο πτωχευτικό καθεστώς, από αυτά που προστατεύουν προσωπικά τους ιδιοκτήτες και διευθυντές εταιρειών από τους «πιστωτές» τους –ολοένα συχνότερα, εργαζόμενους και «συνεργάτες»– και αναστήθηκε ουσιαστικά ως _Γνώμων Εκδοτική Μονοπρόσωπη Ε.Π.Ε._, με άλλον «υπεύθυνο για τον νόμο». (Είναι αρκετά πρόσφατη, και σε πλήρη εξέλιξη ακόμα, η παρεμφερής μεθόδευση του ιδιοκτήτη της εφημερίδας _Απογευματινή_.) Ο φαντομάς κ. Πανέλης, στον νέο του ρόλο ως σκιώδους εκδότη της _Γνώμων_, *απαλλάχθηκε προς το παρόν από τις υποχρεώσεις του προς τους συναδέλφους και «συνεργάτες» του στο Περισκόπιο*, και –όπως είχαμε την τύχη να πληροφορηθούμε– κινείται τώρα με ζήλο για να εξασφαλίσει νέες «εξωτερικές συνεργασίες», *προσφέροντας, για παράδειγμα, σε συναδέλφους επιμελητές αμοιβές της τάξης του 1 (ενός) ευρώ τη σελίδα, υπολογισμένες μάλιστα σε …δραχμές (!)*, καθότι οι ανύπαρκτες αμοιβές είναι λογικό να μετριούνται και σε ανύπαρκτα νομίσματα… 

Ψαρεύοντας επί τόσα χρόνια για πελατεία στα θολά νερά του μιλιταρισμού, ο κ. Πανέλης θεώρησε προφανώς ότι κανένας νομικός φραγμός δεν τον εμποδίζει να θολώνει τα νερά και στις αμιγώς επιχειρηματικές του κινήσεις. Θεώρησε προφανώς ότι το αναγνωστικό του κοινό δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί με το ποιόν της εταιρείας του (ή των εταιρειών του), ότι θα αδιαφορήσει για την τύχη εργαζόμενων κι επαγγελματιών, και θα συνεχίσει να καταναλώνει παθητικά «ιστορία», «πόλεμο», «πατριωτισμό» και ό,τι άλλο του πουλάει κατά καιρούς. Τέλος, θεώρησε προφανώς ότι δεκαπέντε «εσωτερικοί» και κάποιες δεκάδες «εξωτερικοί» συνάδελφοι είναι ασφαλώς ανήμποροι να αντιδράσουν, να διεκδικήσουν τα δεδουλευμένα τους και να θέσουν σε κίνδυνο τα φιλόδοξα σχέδιά του.

Μένει ακόμα να δείξει αν ορθώς πιστεύει ο (κάθε) κ. Πανέλης ότι οι νόμοι της χώρας υπάρχουν απλώς για να διευκολύνουν όσους παρανομούν και ότι «το κοινό» είναι κατά βάση καταναλωτές, όχι συμπολίτες που νοιάζονται ενεργά για τα τεκταινόμενα γύρω τους. Εμείς πιστεύουμε το αντίθετο, προπάντων όμως *είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι, ως εργαζόμενοι και επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές, επιμελητές και διορθωτές, μπορούμε να αντιδράσουμε σε κάθε είδους δόλια μεθόδευση που στρέφεται εναντίον μας, ότι μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε ό,τι μας οφείλεται και ότι μπορούμε να εμποδίσουμε κάθε σχέδιο που καταστρώνεται στην πλάτη μας.

Ο ΣΜΕΔ καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους στους οποίους οφείλονται χρήματα από τις εκδόσεις Περισκόπιο να έρθουν σε επαφή με τον Σύλλογο για να οργανώσουμε συλλογικά, και με κάθε νόμιμο μέσο, τη δράση μας και τις διεκδικήσεις μας*. Το έχουμε ξαναπεί και δεν θα κουραστούμε να το επαναλαμβάνουμε:

*ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΑΠΛΗΡΩΤΟΣ
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ
*​
_Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών _
ΜΑΥΡΙΚΙΟΥ 8 | Τ.Θ. 21028 ΑΘΗΝΑ 11410
www.smed.gr | [email protected]​


----------



## rogne (Apr 30, 2011)

*Ανοιχτή συνάντηση ενημέρωσης και συντονισμού για την υπόθεση των εκδόσεων Περισκόπιο 
(παρουσία του δικηγόρου του ΣΜΕΔ)

Τρίτη 3 Μαΐου, 19:30, στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου 
(Μαυρικίου 8 & Μαυρομιχάλη, Εξάρχεια)​*


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2011)

Επειδή τώρα πρόσεξα το νήμα: υπάρχει κάποια παρανομία από την πλευρά των παλιών εκδοτών ή απλώς εκμεταλλεύονται τα παραθυράκια της νομοθεσίας;


----------



## rogne (May 1, 2011)

Επειδή παράνομος είναι όποιος καταδικάζεται, και εν προκειμένω εκκρεμούν δικαστήρια, δεν έχω να κάνω κάποιο σχόλιο περί νομιμότητας ή παρανομίας των εμπλεκόμενων εταιρειών. Γεγονός παραμένει ότι συνάδελφοι έμειναν απλήρωτοι ή/και απολύθηκαν χωρίς αποζημίωση. Δεν αναφέρομαι καν στις αμοιβές και στα ...νομίσματα που προτείνει ο εκδότης στη νέα του εταιρεία.


----------

